# ESL 523DS Electro signal Labs



## captcarstop (Nov 11, 2014)

any one familiar with this smoke detector from a long forgotten time ago? Got a building with them still installed and it some how is throwing the elevator recall ( elevator is equally as ancient)

A good wiring diagram would be nice. The one I tracked down online does not seem to jive with what would make sense. 

Talked to Gentex and a few design guys, and think I have a replacement head, just want to try to understand what exactly the existing wiring is doing so I can hook up the aux contacts on new unit correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Not the same model, but could be a starting point.

http://www.sensorsoft.com/pdf/GE_ESL500seriesSmokeDetectorInstallationManual.pdf


----------

